# 300zx rear brake upgrade



## 240sxquebec (Aug 8, 2003)

To perform a 300zx rear brake upgrade, I know I need the backing plates from a 300zx for the e-brake. On the inner side of those plates, there is a big threaded stud which I don't know where it links up to. 

does somebody know?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Here's a web site that may be of some help:

The Definitive 300ZX Brake Swap!


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

240sxquebec said:


> To perform a 300zx rear brake upgrade, I know I need the backing plates from a 300zx for the e-brake. On the inner side of those plates, there is a big threaded stud which I don't know where it links up to.
> 
> does somebody know?


the threaded stud goes throught the upper part of the knuckle if you use your finger youll find the hole already there on the knuckle. you might have to dremil it just a little for the stud to go through. rear brake swap is practically plug and play just need to fiddle with some things.


----------



## okwerdz (Jun 26, 2008)

So u saying it is easy to do rear 300zx swap on 240sx? What about the e-brake? That website, that everybody refer to, does not really explain what and how exactly to deal with e-brake problem. Is there some one in here who have done the swap (him/her)self and can help me?


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

okwerdz said:


> So u saying it is easy to do rear 300zx swap on 240sx? What about the e-brake? That website, that everybody refer to, does not really explain what and how exactly to deal with e-brake problem. Is there some one in here who have done the swap (him/her)self and can help me?


you have to use the r33 rear e brake cables and those will work fine


----------



## okwerdz (Jun 26, 2008)

Do i need to get rear up alluminum uprights from 300zx too? to get it all fit ? do u know all i need to get to do rear conversion 300zx on my 95 240sx se (5lug)?


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

okwerdz said:


> Do i need to get rear up alluminum uprights from 300zx too? to get it all fit ? do u know all i need to get to do rear conversion 300zx on my 95 240sx se (5lug)?


no its not necessary. of course youll need 5 lug rear conversion


----------



## okwerdz (Jun 26, 2008)

where do I exactly connect the R33 E-brake cables on the caliper or does it go on the uprights/hub? Because I didnt c any holes for the E-brake cables on calipers :/


----------



## okwerdz (Jun 26, 2008)

ok i c ... so it goes in the hub and the hub kinda works like a drum brake it has brake shoes inside for the e-brake right? calipers have nothing to do with the e-brake correrct ??

so all i need than is:

300zx calipers + pads
300zx rotors
aftermarket brake line to fit my calipers
r33 e-brake cables

i already have sum kinda bridgestone aftermarket brake lines. Not sure they will fit rear calipers, even thou they do work with front 300zx calipers. They must fit rear too right?


----------



## okwerdz (Jun 26, 2008)

dude 240sx dont have drum e-brakes .... wow that was a waste of money, so wtf r33 e brake cables would be useless, wut kinda hud do i need, like from 300zx uprights? WUT do i do about e brake???


----------



## okwerdz (Jun 26, 2008)

240sx and 300zx uses different type of e-brake, the are so different that r33 e-brake cables not gonna cut it ... help!!!! rawr!!!!


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

okwerdz said:


> 240sx and 300zx uses different type of e-brake, the are so different that r33 e-brake cables not gonna cut it ... help!!!! rawr!!!!


the 300zx brakes consist of two parts. brak caliper, and the backing plate which use brake shoes and that bolt up to the rear knuckle sandwiched between the hub and the knuckle. your e brake cable hooks up to the back of the backing plate. of course the 240 and the 300 are different. afterall thats why its a conversion.

heres a picture

http://importnut.net/240pics/brake_upgrade/brakeswap027.JPG

notice the black cable going into the backing plate, thats where your gonna hook up the r33 brake cable. and the other end goes to the t braket which is located above your driveshaft.


----------



## okwerdz (Jun 26, 2008)

ok i went to picking pool and got the whole rear 300zx assembly, I MUST HAVE THAT SWAP ^_^ ill do it and than rite in details how to do it for the future wannhave 300zx swap 

i wonder if i can use the 300zx e-brake cables and connect them to the 240sx e-brake T-Bone, u think that might work? or do i really have to get r33 cables?


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

okwerdz said:


> ok i went to picking pool and got the whole rear 300zx assembly, I MUST HAVE THAT SWAP ^_^ ill do it and than rite in details how to do it for the future wannhave 300zx swap
> 
> i wonder if i can use the 300zx e-brake cables and connect them to the 240sx e-brake T-Bone, u think that might work? or do i really have to get r33 cables?


from what ive heard from a couple people is that theyre to short, thats why you have to use r33 brake cables


----------



## okwerdz (Jun 26, 2008)

do u know if the e-brake shoe assembly will bolt on the 240sx knuckles?


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

okwerdz said:


> do u know if the e-brake shoe assembly will bolt on the 240sx knuckles?


yeah it will.


----------



## okwerdz (Jun 26, 2008)

oh ya i took apart all my knuckles shit nad kinda just looked how it looks and i think i can make it all work . Im guessing im gonna need to drill that dustshield/e-brake assembly mount hole lil bit bigger, but that no biggie i got machine shop next to mine . Soon very soon.... ty for yo help bro <3


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

there you go your set man.


----------



## okwerdz (Jun 26, 2008)

fe sho!~ with yo help


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

okwerdz said:


> fe sho!~ with yo help


no problem thats what were here for


----------

